# Pacers Trainer and S & C Coach to be Replaced



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> The Indiana Pacers have made sweeping changes in their training room, replacing two veteran staff members.
> 
> Athletic trainer David Craig, a fixture with the franchise for 35 years, was reassigned to a front-office position. Bill Dean, the team's strength and conditioning coach for the past seven seasons, also will be replaced.
> 
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050619/SPORTS04/506190415/1088/SPORTS04

Hopefully this can help us not get more serious injuries.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanxs alot P-fan 4 the info. I really hope and pray that our injures will decrease next season..., but my ? is ....
was it the trainers fault, or was it bad luck, or was it our players offseason conditioning, or was it all 3??? That caused our team 2 have so many injuries...
but anyways I wish our new C. Coach mad luck, and I hope he can help us be injury free, or at least not have any major 1's....



PaCeRs 4 LiFe BaBy!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> but my ? is ....
> was it the trainers fault, or was it bad luck, or was it our players offseason conditioning, or was it all 3???


Just think of all the injuries over this past year:

David Harrison's needing surgery
Jonathan Bender
Jamaal Tinsley's feet and wrist
Jeff Foster's hip and back
Scot Pollard's back
Anthony Johnson and Reggie Miller's broken hands
Freddie Jones broken knuckle

Others:

Al Harrington's torn ACL
Rik Smits' feet
Reggie's broken orbital bone (probably not preventable)
Jermaine's hyperextended knee
Jonathan Bender
Jeff Foster going into sugery for the second straight summer


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Question of the day about David Craig:



> *How will Craig’s Promotion Affect Team?*
> 
> Q. It may seem minor to many, but to the diehard Pacers fans, I think I can speak for many when I say that David Craig will be missed on the bench. To me, he is a "true" Indiana Pacer! My question to you is, what kind of an impact will his departure from the bench have on the team? I am guessing that when a man has been there for 35 years, it will undoubtedly leave a large void in more ways than one. I am assuming that he was well liked among the players and coaches alike.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question_050624.html


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:clap: :cheers: :banana: :cbanana: :jump: :rock: :wave: :headbang: :djparty: :djparty:


----------

